
3D Secure v2: A new authentication protocol - inertial
https://stripe.com/guides/3d-secure-v2
======
mtgx
First thought: "frictionless authentication" sounds scary. It usually
translates to "less secure authentication."

Second thought: "Why would the banks agree so easily to take on the liability
for 3D secure V2?

> _3D Secure v2 will allow businesses and their payment provider to securely
> send over 100 data elements on each transaction to the cardholder’s bank.
> This includes payment-specific data like the shipping address, as well as
> contextual data, such as the customer’s device ID or previous transaction
> history._

Third thought: "Ah, there it is. So it's another data grabbing strategy
disguised as an upgrade in security."

Fourth thought: "Will we be able to disable this so-called security feature?"

